# Lightable number board decals in large scale?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking for any info on lightable number board decals for largescale locomotives.

What I'm looking for are numbers for D&RGW narrow gauge locomotives like this photo. Finding lightable numbers in the right font might be an issue.


But I know these exisit in HO scale, and when done properly look great. Does anyone know of any decals like this for large scale?


I was thinking of making my own. Printing a black background with white numbers sort of like this:












Since my laser printer can't print white, these numbers would show up clear on a clear decal sheet. Might be worth a try. But I would think the black ink might eventually flake off over time, even if given a protective


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

They make white decal sheets on which you can print the black background.

I had decals made for my number boards by Shawmut Car Shops and they light up just fine.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've done it using clear sticker paper, but had better result with white paper--I printed white letters on black background, using plain paper, and then superglued it to clear plastic. The light shines through the white letters very well.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

What I have done is print out with a laser printer what you have on an overhead projector sheet (clear plastic sheet) cut it out and stick it in the number board. 

Now when it lights behind it the light shines through the clear of the number. 

Alan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt.... I would use white decal paper and print the black box. Laser would work the best. Check your personal messages


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a clear label printing the backround in black. I did this as a test while waiting for the decals to arrive from Stan Cedarleaf. The decal is still on there about 3-4 hours of running. SO far withstood the heat and water. I do have the decals waiting for the sticker to fail though I did clearcoat it to seal from moisture.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 22 Oct 2009 07:06 PM 

I used a clear label printing the backround in black. 




I guess I'm not sure what you are looking for here. If you just need a clear number with a black background, this can easily be done with a black vinyl transfer. I thought you wanted a translucent white number. Perhaps that is what Stan is providing?


----------

